# Mast E + Deca + Test C cycle



## twotree (Apr 7, 2013)

I was just going to run Masteron E 400mg/wk + Test C at 400/wk but I also got some deca to see if it would help my shoulder pain.  So I'm not sure the best way to run all this but I was planning on starting the end of April. I have exemestane and prami and I'm on TRT.
Any ideas of how to run it all?


----------



## pasamoto (Apr 7, 2013)

If its for joints just add 300 deca a week to cycle


----------



## twotree (Apr 7, 2013)

pasamoto said:


> If its for joints just add 300 deca a week to cycle



OK good. Have you ever ran this combination?


----------



## Liquidex (Apr 7, 2013)

To me, 250mg of deca a week is plenty. Just enough to cause water in joints and lubricate. Any more than that 500 mg +, its water balloon time


----------



## rage racing (Apr 7, 2013)

Not a fan of Deca. NPP for me. NPP works way faster and will clear way faster too.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 7, 2013)

rage racing said:


> Not a fan of Deca. NPP for me. NPP works way faster and will clear way faster too.



This is my opinion too.


----------



## twotree (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input on deca. And what do you all think of masteron e? Ever ran that before?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 9, 2013)

That's a really mild cycle, what is your goal? Don't expect any appreciable results.
If going for mass- at least 500-600 deca, mast can stay in if you already have it. U can also save it for later.

If trying to drop bf, than is not bad, pretty mild but effective, just dont go too crazy with reducing kcals too low and doing truckload of cardio, test will help with preserving muscle (low dose tren would be much much better, like 100mg eod, than you can drop test to 150-200mg, this would be great option) and mast is great in every situation.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Night_Wolf (Apr 9, 2013)

As for exemestane, dependa how estro sensitive u r? Do you get water retention easily? I would run low dose ED to help with water. Getting water ret. on a cut can lead u thinking is fat when is just subc. water.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 9, 2013)

does NPP give you deca dick still? also whats a good dose for NPP? I would run your mast at 600 though..


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2013)

I run deca and never have problems with da wood


----------



## twotree (Apr 10, 2013)

Night_Wolf said:


> That's a really mild cycle, what is your goal? Don't expect any appreciable results.
> If going for mass- at least 500-600 deca, mast can stay in if you already have it. U can also save it for later.
> 
> If trying to drop bf, than is not bad, pretty mild but effective, just dont go too crazy with reducing kcals too low and doing truckload of cardio, test will help with preserving muscle (low dose tren would be much much better, like 100mg eod, than you can drop test to 150-200mg, this would be great option) and mast is great in every situation.
> ...



I'm running more of a cut and eating low carbs 4 days, then high carbs for 1, repeat.  I only bought 1 deca because I wanted that just to see if helps this shoulder so I can do incline and dips again.  I have 2 mast so I can bump that up and plenty of test c. When I ran test c only @ 500 it was good but when I bumped to 750 for 4 weeks I got tons of water bloat.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 10, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I run deca and never have problems with da wood



i ran it for 16 weeks and by week 12 i was cool bare back but the second i would pull out to put a condom on i would go limp instantly. Wifes BC killed her sex drive so we took her off of it.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 10, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> does NPP give you deca dick still? also whats a good dose for NPP? I would run your mast at 600 though..



1. - It can.
2. - 100mg ED OR EOD


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i ran it for 16 weeks and by week 12 i was cool bare back but the second i would pull out to put a condom on i would go limp instantly. Wifes BC killed her sex drive so we took her off of it.


What doses were U running bro? And were u taking something for the prolactin sides?


----------



## twotree (Apr 10, 2013)

longworthb said:


> What doses were U running bro? And were u taking something for the prolactin sides?



Speaking of...I got prami instead of caber but perhaps we should debate?


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 10, 2013)

rage racing said:


> Not a fan of Deca. NPP for me. NPP works way faster and will clear way faster too.



How fast do you notice its effects personally?


----------



## longworthb (Apr 11, 2013)

twotree said:


> Speaking of...I got prami instead of caber but perhaps we should debate?


My last cycle I ran prami. Just make sure u taper up otherwise in my case I felt like shit  and the npp took a few weeks for me to kick in


----------



## the_predator (Apr 11, 2013)

If you have an injury=HGH 
If you have joint pain=deca


----------

